# How much actual cash do you prep?



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone else prep cash just incase banks close? I have about $300 of small change to go with my gold and silver I have. 

Thanks and take care
Brandon


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I keep a substantial wad of green backs in very small denominations, nothing bigger than $10 bill. I know that I will have to use them quickly or they will only be good for TP & fire starting.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep quite a bit of cash in small bills. I also have quite a bit of junk silver.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

What's "extra cash" look like? I've never seen any.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

I feel like $300 is to little what do you guys think?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

IMO its all about the form of currency you bank. Bills are light, coins if the right type of metal will often have a value threshold. Governments are getting smart about this and making cheap metal coins now. IMO you should get coinage in the metals you will need to use. A checking account is about as useful as a monetary cash, aside from personal tragedy, robberies, thefts etc..

I don't talk about personal finances. To many criminal minds out there.

Commodities market can really jump around. 

Bottom line is have cash for what you need. However this is more of a personal issue than a prepping issue. Most people should be able to be ok with a few thousand in cash. Anything more than that is mid to long term unless you are staying in a high end hotel somewhere.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a couple of hundred in 1's and 5's. it should be enough in case of an internet down situation so I can get food and gas ifn I need too. anymore than that I wouldn't want to lose from theft. I rarely carry cash though.


----------



## Whoaboy (Jan 20, 2014)

I keep junk silver - mostly in dimes. I also have some silver bars and gold coins in case of larger purchase needs. Depending on what you are preparing for - $300 seems light if you are expecting real problems. I would be thinking in terms of thousands.... in silver or silver coins. Don't bother with fiat currency.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

@will most of my silver is in some type of Canadian currency. ie canadian silver dollars.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Whoaboy said:


> I keep junk silver - mostly in dimes. I also have some silver bars and gold coins in case of larger purchase needs. Depending on what you are preparing for - $300 seems light if you are expecting real problems. I would be thinking in terms of thousands.... in silver or silver coins. Don't bother with fiat currency.


I have just over an ounce of gold and about 100 ounces of silver. I feel like if something big hit up here cash would be worthless. So just prepping cash for the smaller events maybe a blackout for a week or so.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

When you say "cash" are you talking greenbacks in the safe or money in the bank?

I keep enough of both to cover 6 months expenses, but it isn't all in cash.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In college, I was in a fraternity (no - not a prepper frat). At one point we kept about $3,000 in cash (in 1990's cash at that!) that the officers could lay their hands on in an emergency. We didn't touch it with any frequency and three officers had to agree to pull it before we did. You would be freakin surprised how many problems Three Grand will solve.

I don't have it yet, not even close - but that is my minimum that I hope to work up to one day. I was going to do it in $20's, $50's and $100's but like PQ says, small bills are better. I need to run to the bank tomorrow and get change.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> When you say "cash" are you talking greenbacks in the safe or money in the bank?


I think they mean you grab your BOB and hit the strong box under the bible and make a withdrawal on your way out the door.
Traveling cash.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> When you say "cash" are you talking greenbacks in the safe or money in the bank?
> 
> I keep enough of both to cover 6 months expenses, but it isn't all in cash.


Yes sir but up here it would be more like multi colour backs lol. I was just thinking worst case you can't get cash out of a bank. What's a good amount to have in your preps!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I assume from your previous posts that you are Canadian. You might want to consider keeping a small amount of Euros or US Dollars as well. I am American, but I do keep some Canadian currency, partially because I frequently travel there and do not like getting raped by the currency exchange. But also because if the US Dollar fails, at least I have a few Loonies to go on for a while. 

I have noticed the last couple years Canadians are trying to do the same thing to your housing markets that we did to ours in 2007-2008. Toronto and Ottawa especially, are going insane with the high-rise condos they are building. And I notice the prices are getting bid through the roof too - not smart. At least you all have not gone fully down the path of liar loans yet. Be careful.


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

The only real cash in our house is a $20 bill I stashed in my G17 grip. Paper money is just paper. I like physical assets, but in the form of duplicate tools and other hardware.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I keep a substantial wad of green backs in very small denominations, nothing bigger than $10 bill. I know that I will have to use them quickly or they will only be good for TP & fire starting.


I hope they make a bill with Obama's face on it. I would be more than happy to wipe my ass with it.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Inor said:


> I assume from your previous posts that you are Canadian. You might want to consider keeping a small amount of Euros or US Dollars as well. I am American, but I do keep some Canadian currency, partially because I frequently travel there and do not like getting raped by the currency exchange. But also because if the US Dollar fails, at least I have a few Loonies to go on for a while.
> 
> I have noticed the last couple years Canadians are trying to do the same thing to your housing markets that we did to ours in 2007-2008. Toronto and Ottawa especially, are going insane with the high-rise condos they are building. And I notice the prices are getting bid through the roof too - not smart. At least you all have not gone fully down the path of liar loans yet. Be careful.


Yes sir I am canadian. Also good idea on having other currency on hand. I will look into that. As for the housing market right now me and the wife are looking into buying a house but not sure if we should wait and see cause I'm with you I think we are getting close to the tipping point.

Thanks again 
Brandon


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

All my survival money is in silver coins (US) No matter what when the dust settles I can spend it.
In one way or another ------Red Neck wisdom------- besides what I have to trade


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I wasn't going to brag but I have about $.31 on my dresser.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

doddy37 said:


> Does anyone else prep cash just incase banks close? I have about $300 of small change to go with my gold and silver I have.
> 
> Thanks and take care
> Brandon


Well, if one of you realistic fears are banks closing, why keep any money in the bank at all?

I feel if it has gone so far as banks closing their doors things will spiral and in a matter of hours - days US paper/metal currency will have little to no value.

I have about $200 in small bills (I would like to have near $500) and a couple hundred in silver as part of my hurricane kit for when a Katrina / Sandy like scenario hits again.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Opsec precludes me from discussing such things.
I do have some finances amongst my preps.
How much you keep depends on what you think you may need.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Summer before last during a major power outage, stories were told about upstate where I lived, of stores opening without power but only taking cash for stuff. I keep some cash on hand just in case of something like that.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I wasn't going to brag but I have about $.31 on my dresser.


Dude.... can I borrow a quarter?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

doddy37 said:


> I feel like $300 is to little what do you guys think?


You are probably asking the wrong crowd, there is no such thing as enough of anything if you ever need it.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In the worst of times, any paper money not spent in the first few days is no more than tinder for your next campfire, but in relatively short-term events (storms, etc) it may be your only option for obtaining needed items that have not been pre-stocked, so yes... there's a few bucks tucked away for such occasions, but no large amounts.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Cash, what cash.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Dude.... can I borrow a quarter?


I'll start on the loan agreement you'll need to sign.


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

Call me paranoid but isn't keeping money above a certain mount out of circulation a crime? Are you intentionally trying to get people to admit to something that may be used against them in the future? Isn't that what happened pre-WWII? If history repeats itself you know anything and everything collected by today's big brother will be compiled to keep you imprisoned or worse. Or should I put my tinfoil hat back on?


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

I prefer to spend my time saving up ammunition, food and water for storage, not money. When/if the day comes that SHTF, I'll wait for bartering and use tobacco for that, along with some silver and gold, though I also made the point to actually stockpile a reasonably impressive amount of rubies, sapphires and black diamonds from my time in Afghanistan.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Vagabond said:


> Call me paranoid but isn't keeping money above a certain mount out of circulation a crime? Are you intentionally trying to get people to admit to something that may be used against them in the future? Isn't that what happened pre-WWII? If history repeats itself you know anything and everything collected by today's big brother will be compiled to keep you imprisoned or worse. Or should I put my tinfoil hat back on?


Please sight your current law as I cannot find it? I do see where in the 1930s for a bit it was illegal to own gold for a bit but have found nothing about keeping money out of circulation. If that's the case, EVERYONE who collects coins should be imprisoned right meow.

fear mongers, eh


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Summer before last during a major power outage, stories were told about upstate where I lived, of stores opening without power but only taking cash for stuff. I keep some cash on hand just in case of something like that.


If the power grid goes down, it will take down the Internet. Stores with POS (Point of Service credit card swipe machines) will not function. They probably won't take checks because after all it's just an IOU. CASH will be king for a while. If a SHTF event continues long enough it will be ok for TP (but a bit rough) or starting fires.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Somewhere between $1 and couple of billion, give or take.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Somewhere between $1 and couple of billion, give or take.


Lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Slippy, I got a bridge for sale. I can get you a good deal!!!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Just precious metals here no paper crap....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

A bit of change which can do double duty. Add a handful of coins to a sock.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

great idea, I'll have to get one for the wife too.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

None. Never have money to spare 

I DO however, save money for stuff I'm buying, if that's the same thing???

If I want something, I'll save my pennies until I have enough. Right now, I need a flywheel for my truck. $75. I'm saving. So far, got a dollar haha. Wait. I'm not sure I even have THAT!

It may take me a few months, but I'll save it 

And if I happen to have money saved for something when SHTF, then I'll have money for SHTF. 

But I don't actually have any cash saved for SHTF.


----------

